# Biggest scare of my life



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Last thursday I was in a friend's shop, we go in there nearly everyday to say hello and my friend's mother took off her leash.










A lady with a stroller opened the door and started to talk from outside asking if my furbaby would have gone out







Of course! You #*€&%! So Lizzie ran out as heck and I froze. I went after her, called with cheerful voice, kneeled, took a toy from my bag and she stood for 30 seconds looking at me but decided to keep running.
We were just next to our bark park so she crossed the street WHILE THERE WERE CARS PASSING








I couldn't see her because of a medieval gate, I just prayed and followed her: she was in the park all happy.
I swear, I wanted to kill her. Not literally but almost and it took me other 15 minutes to catch her with the help of a kind lady with a shi-tzu.
She doesn't listen when I call her, she sits whenever she likes and I can't bribe her with nearly anything because she's not so interested in food...
On the other side she's very good, barks only when playing, is well socialized towards every living being, and completely housebroken
Tomorrow vet visit for the microchip, I'll ask for an obedience training class.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Last thursday I was in a friend's shop, we go in there nearly everyday to say hello and my friend's mother took off her leash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad she is OK. It really isn't her fault though, is it? ... if you haven't trained her to "STOP" or "COME" she can't be expected to know those commands instinctively. I hope you didn't reprimand her when you found her, as that will only make her run from you next time you chase her. 

I can't imagine why or how the lady took off Lizzie's leash in a store ... or anywhere ... but especially in a store with a door that will surely be opened by customers.

Until you can teach Lizzie some obedience commands, you might try to run in the opposite direction and usually they will follow or chase you, rather than running when you chase them. They may see that as a game. 

It is easy to teach them the "STOP" command and it indeed can be a lifesaver. Put a long leash on her harness and when she starts to move away or run, at the same time step on the leash, which will make her stop in her tracks, and say in a stern voice, "STOP". Then praise her and give her a treat. Do this for a few minutes everyday and eventually she will stop in her tracks. I've used this with a lot of success in emergency situations. 

I know it must have been a horrifying experience. I'm glad it turned out A-OK.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, mini is going to be 5 months in a few days.... and she's still in that brat stage. i can tell you i never let her off her leash in an unsecured area. she bolts. 

thank goodness you were able to get her back unscathed.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

OMG that is so scary!! I am glad she is ok, and nothing bad happened.

Molly is so good- she sits, and lays down when I tell her to, no matter what is happening around her. Wilson, on the other hand, will-- most of the time, but if there are other people around (especially kids) he won't listen to me at all. It makes me crazy! We have a cabin on the lake- no fence, and I would love to keep him off leash when we are there, but every time he sees kids he takes off.







I keep working with him and working with him, but he is so happy to be around people and children that he won't pay attention to what I am telling him. 

Someone suggested I try training him to sit while using a whistle, so that no matter what is happening he can hear the command. So I will give that a shot!

Good luck!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Last thursday I was in a friend's shop, we go in there nearly everyday to say hello and my friend's mother took off her leash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes! Ollie has had a few of those incidents where he takes off running down the street, etc.

I need to teach Ollie how to come, stop, stay and all that. Thinking about obedience classes myself...or looking into some good books. I picked up "Puppies for dummies" a week ago...it really must be for dummies because it really doesn't teach anything in-depth at all in it. I've found limited info on the internet--after all, I suppose a good trainer wants to make some money from it and not post it online for free, can't blame them. 

Good luck!!



> but every time he sees kids he takes off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is SO Ollie! He is a NUT in social situations. I'm hoping part of it is the puppy in him and that he chills out a bit. He wants to be in EVERY bit of action, throws himself at people, etc. Today at the groomer's it was getting embarrassing...


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ohh my god! that must have been a shock!

EVERYTHING WENT WELL!!!!

THANK GOD










i had that once with my little one too, across the street with cars passing, he was off to the park.
I went to a dog school, and finished two courses. Iäm glad I did, so that something like that does not happen again!

schnuppe


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so glad everything worked out and your little one is safe. Sophie got out the front door one day and was gone like a rocket, but my daughter was able to get her back relatively quickly and safely. We learned that day to always expect the unexpected no matter how she "usually" does things. She's never off the leash when outside unless I'm holding her.

The things I'm having trouble with are the stop and come commands. I'm going to try the stepping on the long leash and saying stop. Maybe that will work. If she can understand what toys I tell her to go find, surely she can learn how to stop and come.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I keep hoping the brat stage will pass too for Tilly as she seems to still put any and everything in her mouth. I'm so worried that she will eat something that will end up giving her an obstrution, and after Chloe's ordeal, I just worry all the time about what she's getting into.

Today she dug up platic sprinkler heads in the back yard (don't tell her dad) and was chewing on it when I went to see what she was eating now.

The other night I came home from work and she had pulled down my curtain ties that are made of beads and had them all over the house and was chewing on them.

Then daily she seems to find some plant or bulb in the garden to dig up and bring in. She' now 8 months old and I hope this stops soon.

She's so sweet and loving, but I fear that what she gets into next might really hurt her. Don't know how to get her to stop and know it's part of being a puppy.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm glad Lizzie is safe. I know I would've have panicked if it were Shotzi.

I agree that obedience classes are great and help with issues other than the training. Shotzi has completed beginner's and intermediate obedience classes. She did amazingly well considering she was 8 years old when we began the classes. (we adopted her almost 2 yrs ago)

Shotzi will stop instantly when I tell her except when she sees a cat or someone walking by the house. Once we were getting into the car, that was in the garage, when she noticed a cat and took off after him. Fortunately we live on a cul-de-sac, so there is little traffic. Eventually the cat climbed a fence and I was able to catch Shotzi.









Now I put a leash on Shotzi to go anywhere and I open the garage door after we both are in the car. Even the best trained dog can have a few "off" moments.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I feel your pain , both my rescue boys will run if the door is open . Last week my fiance stood with the door open , Henry my shih tzu took off through his legs like a gazelle . I ran a block in a very skimpy night attire ( lucky I don't sleep in the buff ) and bare feet , Henry had no intention of returning until he had completed his walk . Fortunately my wayward shih tzu was captured be a leering male , who then asked for a date . I could have STRANGLED him . Sarah
]


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

That is so scarey!!!! Our guys would NOT listen in that situation. Chase is deaf and it would be all over for him! We need to train our guys for their sake.


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm glad your baby's okay!!!!

From smallest puppyhood the 'cat method' has always brought Nick in if he has gotten out for whatever reason.

I look out through the door at him and we have that 'freeze moment'. Then I shrug and say 'Fine, you're gonna be all aloo--onnnne....' and alllllmoooost close the door... he will bolt to get back in with Mommy 10 times out of 10, and give me a horrified look like 'you weren't really gonna shut me out were you Mommy?'

Of course, the first time he got out was in my parents' neighborhood, where the most dangerous thing is the mailman, and I got to show him I meant business by closing him out in the cold for about 10 minutes. He doesn't know I'm bluffing...

I agree that stop and come are vital commands to teach early though.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

For those that have taught the stop command--- how?!?!!?

I have taught Wilson to "stop", and during training at home he does it 100% of the time, he does it on walks, he does it outside in the back yard, but the second there are people around he gets so excited he doesn't listen. 

Any tips would be appreciated! 

Sarah-- that story was hysterical. Well not that Henry got out, but that some random dude hit on you! That must have been a very nice pj set!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Just look at the innocent face. It's hard to believe that a puppy so cute could just take off. I'm glad things worked out. Molly is just 10 weeks old (I know -- too young) and I can't wait to get her into some kind of training class. A lady at the vet's office teaches clicker training. I need to call there today and find out how old she needs to be before enrolling her.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so thankful she is OK









ginny


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG - I am so glad that Lizzie is ok - I was scared and thought of poor ralphie.









I don't actually have the problem with Louis. He likes to be right by my side - once in a blue moon - he will run towards the mailman (who is deathly afraid of louis) but other than that - no problems. I have taken him on walks around the bike paths (with a treat in my pocket) without a leash to practice/train.

I highly recommend this book - SuperPuppy:How to Raise the Best Dog You'll Ever Have! (can get on amazon)

I worked with Louis over several weeks and pretty much can get him to do most things (ok - can't get him to leave something extra yummy/yucky) but he will stop/sit/come when I ask him to - come out of his hiding place when i snap my fingers (except when he is under my bed - then he thinks i am stupid - snapping my fingers when he is right below me







) 

There must be something that she will "work" for - carrots, liver treats, cherrios, green beans, something? Good luck with the training.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> For those that have taught the stop command--- how?!?!!?
> 
> I have taught Wilson to "stop", and during training at home he does it 100% of the time, he does it on walks, he does it outside in the back yard, but the second there are people around he gets so excited he doesn't listen.
> 
> ...


Hi, I actually have never used it when people are around. K & C are usually all over any people who are here.... licking them to death, etc. so there isn't an opportunity to use "Stop". I have used it outside... one time when Kallie was much younger, I was watering the plants in the front yard and I guess the front door wasn't closed good and then next thing I knew there she was walking around the front yard. I about freaked because I knew in second she could be flying around the neighborhood and there is a busy street nearby. I sternly said "Stop" and she immediately stopped in her tracks, thank goodness. 

One time I used it on a strange dog. A little girl was chasing her Bijon and I ran out to help her and yelled sternly "Stop" and the dog rolled over on his back! There is something about the word... especially if it is said like you mean it!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> One time I used it on a strange dog. A little girl was chasing her Bijon and I ran out to help her and yelled sternly "Stop" and the dog rolled over on his back! There is something about the word... especially if it is said like you mean it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You showed that dog who was boss!

The _only_ time Wilson doesn't stay by my side is when he sees a bunch of people or kids and he wants to go play with them. Like at the cabin last summer, for 2 days he followed me wherever I went, and then the people 3 cabins over arrived for the weekend and when he saw them he took off running. He would NOT stop for anything.







Thankfully they are on the same side of the road as we are and he just crossed over 3 cabins' yards. It scared me to death, so for the rest of the time we were at the cabin he was either on his leash or we rigged up a lead thing between several trees so had a bit more freedom.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm glad she's okay. I know how you feel. Though I've never actually had my boys run through a street with passing cars.. when Gizmo was about 6 months old, he ran out the front door about twice when my mother would go outside and not fully shut it. I once looked out the window and see a little white #$%%& running around, free as a bird and I'm like "Hey I swear that looks like Gizmo" And then it hits me, THAT IS GIZMO!!! I ran like I had a rocket up my behind and there he is, running around, in circles, me chasing him in my frontyard where there's just my parking space, sidewalk then STREET. Omg. I wanted to strangle him but of course, didn't.









With my supervision, I trust Charlie loose with the door opened because he listens when he gets too close to the door and I ask him to come. Now Gizmo, hasn't learned a thing. He'll come when I call him if we're indoors (if I want him to nap, brush him, eat, etc.) but god forbid he sees that door open, he'll run right out. And won't care if I whisper, talk, yell, scream at the top of my lungs to "COME."


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We had that problem with our late lhasa Oscar. Oh man, you could not open the front door without restraining him first. If he had the opportunity, he would run out the door like an arrow. And then it was "catch me if you can".


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I can't tell you how many times Rocky or Max did that too us when they less than about 12 months old. We actually left a squeaky toy they both loved near the front door. They would always repond to the toy.



Now picture a 50+ year old man running down the street working a sqeaky toy...


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

thankfully all my 3 dogs have respond me in times of danger except once as kiki DASH out of my room when my bf`s sis open the door and she DASHED out of the garden, there is a very high speed ongoing car, i just threw myself infront of kiki and the car to prevent kiki from getting hurt and well it almost banged on me. i apologised to him and he keep glaring and scolding me for not putting my girl on leash and let her run freely, but in the room, i never expected her to dash out, maybe that time its because kiki is still new here so she doesn`t respond that well yet


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

> Now picture a 50+ year old man running down the street working a sqeaky toy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> Now picture a 50+ year old man running down the street working a sqeaky toy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.. I am _trying_ to picture this... but... uhh.. what were you wearing?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Last thursday I was in a friend's shop, we go in there nearly everyday to say hello and my friend's mother took off her leash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The topic name of this post caught my attention because I am always calling my Cameo a "Brat" she just has such attitude.







She is 6. I think it comes from how much we "spoil" her. She came to us as a rescue when she was a year old. On her collar was a little charm that said "not spoiled, blessed." 

I highly recommend the obedience class.







Not only can they help you to teach Lizzie those important (even live saving skills), but it also is a great bonding experience to work with your dog and see how they really respond to it. 

I have done competitive obedience with my Maltese. My Cloud earned an obedience title when he was 12. We didn't take him to class until he was almost 10. Cameo is now in Rally Obedience classes. This is kind of a hybrid between traditional obedience and agility. She loves it and I love watching the Brat work. She is still a Brat. She only works if it makes her happy, but she does enjoy it.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I have trained mine with the STOP and COME command, it saved Sammy's life as she was bolting towards a very busy road during peak hour school pick up traffic







.

I am confindent that if Sammy Maree or max got out, that I could give those commands and they will come.

Now Ernie is a different case, although he does the correct things on lead during walks or off leash in the backyard, in the real deal, nope, no go.

My Ernie got out the other week and he was running up and down and across the road, jumping over little bushes like a kangaroo. A car came down the road and luckly stopped, blocking any further traffic, so I could try to catch my baby. My husband laid on the road and called him and Ernie came running and leaped in the air over his head and took off again. Since the road was blocked both ways, we called our skin kids out and just chased him until he couldn't run and further, about 20mim







.

I gave him a good talking to and he got 5min in time out. My husband, kids and I laugh now. I mean to see this Teeny tiny little thing leaping from yard to yard and over bushes, was funny, but oh my did he have my heart racing. Now I have spent the time in training him yet he didn't obey when it counted, so back to daily lessons.


I am so glad your baby was caught and nothing bad happened.

Now sarah, thats sounds like me when my neighbours dog got out early in the morning before Christmas, I was running up the street in my skimpy nightdress holding a frankfurt calling Jake, Jake in the darn rain, ya think he would come to me, NOPE. my kids come out to have a good laugh at there mother soaking wet in her nightdress and called Jake once and he came, First time














.


----------

